# 27" WQHD Freesync 144Hz



## PrOXiMATEHD (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen ,
Ich würde mir gerne auf Weihnachten hin einen neuen Monitor anschaffen.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
* 350€ bis 600€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
* Der alte Monitor wird als Zweitmonitor dienen (24" 1080p 60Hz) um darauf Streams nebenher laufen zu lassen 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
*Powercolor R9 290 PCS+

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?


*Ich spiele ich derzeit viel CSGO und spiele mittlerweile auch auf einem recht hohen Level (derzeit noch SMFC) sowie Dota 2. Deswegen wollte ich auch schon seit langer zeit einen Monitor der entweder eine Bildwiederholrate von 120 oder 144Hz unterstützt. Ansonsten spiele ich auch sehr viele andere Spiele, schraube dort aber lieber die Einstellungen hoch statt mehr Fps zu haben  . Die 120+Hz sollte deswegen auch nur für CSGO/Dota wichtig sein. Alle Bekannten, die einen 120+Hz Monitor besitzen, haben seither auch nur davon geschwärmt bzgl CSGO.
* Ansonste eben Standartkram und auch das ein oder anderen Stream

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

*Grundsätzlich würde ich stark zu WQHD und 27" tendieren, bin aber auch offen für Full HD und 24" (da das natürlich dann auch günstiger ist). Ich weiß dass ich in den meisten Spielen nur in FullHD spielen kann, aber ich sehe es als Investition in die Zukunft und in bis dahin profitiert man immerhin in den einfacheren Spielen und Multimediainhalten 

 *Adaptive Sync hat es mir ziemlich angetan und Tearing hat mich schon immer gestört, Vsync ist dabei aber leider keine vernünftige Lösung für mich (da teils fast eine Halbierung der Framerate bei 57Fps auf 30 passiert...). Also wollte ich mir einen Monitor zulegen der Freesync unterstützt, da ich derzeit eine R9 290 besitze und auch in Zukunft wahrscheinlich eher bei AMD bleiben werde um ein Monopol zu vermeiden 


Bisher ist mir dieser Monitor ins Auge gestoßen: 27" (68,58cm) BenQ XL Serie XL2730Z schwarz

Allerdings habe ich auch viel von niedrigen Unterstützungsraten von Freesync gehört und das es mittlerweile Monitore gibt, welche es allerdings bis 30Hz unterstützen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Monitore hier in welche Kategorie gehören und bräuchte hier eure Hilfe um einen passenden Monitor auszuwählen. 

Wenn irgendeine Info benötigt wird kann ich euch das natürlich sagen  

Mfg Proxi


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ist auch kein so großes Problem mehr mit den zu niedrigen Frameraten. Mit Crimson werden unter der MinFrequenz einfach die Frames verdoppelt.

Ansonsten gäbe es bei PCGH auch eine Anleitung für einen gemodeten Monitortreiber, damit sind auch noch ein paar Hz weniger drin.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wüsste nicht das ein Freesync Monitor bis 30Hz mit Freesync runter geht, allerdings scheint der neue Treiber da wohl was zu bewirken.
Ansonsten schafft der BenQ 40-144Hz Freesync und ist auch sonst ein guter Monitor.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (3. Dezember 2015)

Ok gut 
Einen Modtreiber möchte ich allerdings zumindest solange ich noch Garantie habe nicht aufspielen, man weiß ja nie. Meinen letzten Monitor musste ich auch einmal umtauschen und bevor ich dann 600€ in den Sand setze hab ich dann doch lieber "nur" 40-144 Hz.

Ist ein DP Kabel eigentlich im Lieferumfang enthalten oder muss ich das noch kaufen ? Kann auf der Produktseite nichts dazu finden


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2015)

PrOXiMATEHD schrieb:


> Einen Modtreiber möchte ich allerdings zumindest solange ich noch Garantie habe nicht aufspielen, man weiß ja nie. Meinen letzten Monitor musste ich auch einmal umtauschen und bevor ich dann 600€ in den Sand setze hab ich dann doch lieber "nur" 40-144 Hz.



Der Monitortreiber läuft ja nicht direkt auf dem Monitor, sondern auf dem System. Wenn die eingestellte Frequenz/Auflösung nicht passt, wird einfach "Out of Range" o.ä. angezeigt. Dann einfach die Einstellungen mit Esc verwerfen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist auch kein so großes Problem mehr mit den zu niedrigen Frameraten. Mit Crimson werden unter der MinFrequenz einfach die Frames verdoppelt.


 D.h. bei zB 50 FPS hat man unter freesync nicht nur 50Hz, sondern 100Hz? Gut zu wissen, denn das war an sich das, was ich mich seit einigen Tagen frage, weil ich zwischen dem Asus MG278Q und einem deutlich günstigeren iiyama WQHD mit 75Hz schwanke...  das "teure" 144Hz würde ja an sich keinen Sinn machen, wenn man Spiele bei einer Einstellung spielt, wo der PC nur 40-60 FPS schafft - und ICH wäre so ein Spielertyp, der lieber nur im Schnitt 40-50 FPS hat und mehr Details als 100 FPS bei "niedrigen" Details... ^^


----------



## Roli (7. Dezember 2015)

unter Freesync meint nicht innerhalb freesync, sondern unterhalb der minimalen Range. Und das funktioniert auch nur, wenn der Monitor im Stande ist, die doppelte hz-Zahl auszugeben. 
Bsp: Monitor kann Freesync von 40-70hz. Irgend sowas hat der iiyama ja. Sinken die fps auf 39, kann crimson framedoubling aktivieren, aber nur, wenn der Monitor 78hz schafft (kann der iiyama nicht).

!So habe ich das zumindest verstanden. Bitte korrigieren falls nicht korrekt! Interessiert mich, wie genau das funktioniert!

@ Topic: der mg278q wäre evtl noch eine Option für dich. hat die gleichen Specs und wohl auch das gleiche Panel wie der benQ xl2730z. Mein Review habe ich vor 5 min auf Amazon eingestellt.
Amazon.de: Rolands Rezension von Asus MG278Q 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (DVI...


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist so, wie Roli das beschrieben hat.

Der Acer soll angeblich 23-144 Hz können. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nd-grosser-freesync-spanne-2.html#post7881729


----------



## Roli (7. Dezember 2015)

@ DKK007: Danke für die Bestätigung. Du weißt nicht zufällig, wie Freesync genau funktioniert? Die Frage kam kürzlich per PN an mich, und ich konnte es selber nicht sicher beantworten:

"bei freesync ist es doch so, dass dann die Bildwiederholungsrate = FPS im Spiel ist, oder nicht? Das bedeutet doch eigentlich, dass - wenn man freesync nutzt - die 144Hz des Monitors, die ihn ja auch besonders teurer machen, sinnlos sind. Zumindest wenn man zu den Spielern gehört, die maximal eine "Oberklasse"-Graka wie die R9 290/390 haben und lieber mit 40-60 FPS bei höheren Details spielen als 80-110 FPS mit niedrigeren Details, und wenn man zudem auch nicht oder nur selten "alte" Games spielt, wo auch auf Max Detals >100 FPS drin sind. 

 ODER nutzt der Monitor auch bei freesync trotzdem 144Hz, so dass das Bild "smoother" wird, was ja einer der Vorteile von 144Hz ist, auch wenn man deutlich unter 100 FPS hat...? ODER nutzt er vlt eine zur FPS-passende höhere Frequenz, also bei 50 FPS dann 2x50=100 HZ?"


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Hertzzahl passt sich den berechneten FPS der Grafikkarte an. Das heißt 144fps --> 144hz vom Monitor. 135fps --> 135hz, 77fps --> 77hz, 45 fps --> 45hz. Solange bis an einem Punkt halt framedoubling aktiviert wird dann hat man z.B 35fps --> 70hz.

Verhindert halt effektiv tearing. Sonst macht es nichts. Von flüssigerem gameplay war nie die Rede, auser von den Marketingtypen. Die meinen das halt im Vergleich zu V-Sync weil du kein drop auf 30fps hast wenn die Grafikkarte mal nur 58fps berechnen kann. 

Flüssiger sonst wird da aber nichts. 45fps bleiben 45fps. Bei G-Sync was bis zu 30fps geht bleibts genauso ruckelig als ohne. 

Wenn man aber eh nur mit 40fps zocken will sind die 144 schon irgentwie witzlos. Ich schau schon das ich auf mindestens 61 fps komme^^. So mit 80fps bin ich zufrieden. Mehr ist immer gerne gesehen vor allem bei schnellen Spiele. Dort erreich ich es aber auch immer ohne Probleme


----------



## Roli (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Hatte ich so auch verstanden.
Dann wäre ein Monitor mit niedrigerer hz-frequenz aber tatsächlich weniger gut, wegen dem framedoubling vom neuen crimson...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Flüssiger sonst wird da aber nichts. 45fps bleiben 45fps.


 Das wird aber von vielen Usern anders berichtet, da laufen auch Spiele, die zB nur 50, 60 oder 70 FPS haben, mit einem 144Hz-Monitor "smoother" als mit einem 60Hz-Modell, und wenn die dann mal wieder auf nur 60H spielen, merken die einen klaren Unterschied ^^  

Dass es selbstverständlich mit nur 30FPS trotzdem ruckelig bleibt ist ja völlig klar, es geht nur darum, dass bei FPS-Werten, die unter 60Hz nicht als ruckelig empfunden werden, aber klar unter 100 FPS liegen, es mit einem 120/144Hz-Monitor trotzdem angenehmer sein soll... stimmt das jetzt doch nicht?


Genau deswegen ja auch meine Frage: warum sollte man dann so viel mehr für 144Hz ausgeben, wenn man wegen Freesync eh nur 50-70 Hz hat? ^^ Das ist ja dann völliger Nonsense... ^^  Sind 144Hz-Monitore also nur was für Gamer, die technisch eher anspruchslose, ältere Actionspiele wie CS spielen bzw. anspruchsvollere Games absichtlich auf niedrigen Details Spielen zugunsten von mehr FPS, oder wie? ^^  


Nur zur Verdeutlichung: von iiyama kostet ein 75Hz-Freesyncer 350€, der billigste mit 144Hz kostet 490€ - das sind plus 40%!!


Was mich da auch interessieren würde: wenn feesync deaktiviert ist, dann läuft so ein Monitor ja konstant auf 144Hz. Kommt euch das Bild ohne FS, aber mit 144Hz besser, schlechter oder gleichgut vor als mit FS, aber "nur" 60-80 Hz ?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wird aber von vielen Usern anders berichtet, da laufen auch Spiele, die zB nur 50, 60 oder 70 FPS haben, mit einem 144Hz-Monitor "smoother" als mit einem 60Hz-Modell, und wenn die dann mal wieder auf nur 60H spielen, merken die einen klaren Unterschied ^^



ich meinte es ist völlig latte ob du jetzt 45fps mit freesync hast oder 45 fps ohne. 45fps sind 45 fps. Vom Tearing was du mit freesync nicht mehr jetzt mal abgesehen. 

Wenn dein Monitor 60hz hat und kein freesync musst du ja immer warten bis dein monitor das Bild ausgibt. Mit freesync gibt er es ja sofort aus. Flüssiger kamen mir 45fps jetzt trotzdem noch nie vor. Da fehlen einfach die frames und die kann man halt nicht hinzaubern.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich da auch interessieren würde: wenn feesync deaktiviert ist, dann läuft so ein Monitor ja konstant auf 144Hz. Kommt euch das Bild ohne FS, aber mit 144Hz besser, schlechter oder gleichgut vor als mit FS, aber "nur" 60-80 Hz ?



Das Bild kam mir genau gleich flüssig vor. 
Ist wohl alles subjektiv. Man kann es sich ja auch ganz dolle einreden.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ich meinte es ist völlig latte ob du jetzt 45fps mit freesync hast oder 45 fps ohne. 45fps sind 45 fps. Vom Tearing was du mit freesync nicht mehr jetzt mal abgesehen.


 okay, das ist natürlich klar. FS soll ja auch nicht für ein "flüssigeres" Bild sorgen 

Aber bei 120/144Hz habe ich von vielen gehört, dass es eben doch smoother, angenehmer wirkt als 60Hz, selbst wenn man deutlich unter 100 FPS hat. Selbst bei Desktop-Inhalten berichten einige, dass es angenehmer sei ^^


----------



## Roli (7. Dezember 2015)

Desktopbetrieb ist beim mg278 im Vergleich zu meinem 60hzer auch gefühlt direkter und schneller. Aber im Desktopbetrieb hast du ja auch die 144hz in der Regel.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja auch smoother. Wenn deine Grafikkarte 61 fps berechnet hast du von dem einen fps auf nem 60hz Monitor ja gar nichts^^. Ich schau immer das ich so um die 80fps hab bei möglichst hoher Grafikeinstellung. Muss halt jeder sein eigenen Sweet Spot finden.

Wenn unter 60 fps auf einem 144hz Monitor berechnet werden musst halt ungefähr nur halb so lang warten im Vergleich zu einem 60hz Monitor. Das ist in meinen Augen aber der Inputlag und mit freesync wird das Bild ja auch gleich ausgegeben.

Ob es jetzt ein Unterschied macht ob du 45fps@freesync@max. 60hz Monitor oder ob du 45fps@freesync@max. 144hz Monitor hast kann ich nicht beurteilen einfach weil mir die erste Variante fehlt. Ich glaub aber nicht so dran auser man redet es sich ein.


Im Desktopbetrieb merkst halt schon wie sich die Maus mit 144hz direkter und smoother anfühlt als mit 60hz. Alleine dafür lohnt sich für mich schon den 144hz Aufpreis:p


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ist ja auch smoother. Wenn deine Grafikkarte 61 fps berechnet hast du von dem einen fps auf nem 60hz Monitor ja gar nichts^^. Ich schau immer das ich so um die 80fps hab bei möglichst hoher Grafikeinstellung. Muss halt jeder sein eigenen Sweet Spot finden.
> 
> Wenn unter 60 fps auf einem 144hz Monitor berechnet werden musst halt ungefähr nur halb so lang warten im Vergleich zu einem 60hz Monitor. Das ist in meinen Augen aber der Inputlag und mit freesync wird das Bild ja auch gleich ausgegeben.
> 
> ...


 okay, dann tendiere ich doch wieder eher zum teureren Modell... ach Gott, warum ist das nur so schwer? Warum gibt es nicht auch im Freesync-Bereich ein Framedoubling, dann wäre das Thema gegessen...   

auf der anderen Seite: ohne FS wäre es ja vermutlich so, dass die Karte vlt 1ms nachdem der Monitor ein Bildupdate hatte ein neues Bild berechnet hat, und bei 144Hz muss man dann weniger lange "warten", bis man das Bild sieht. Wenn aber FS an ist, dann zeigt der Monitor ja so oder so das Bild genau dann, wenn es entsteht - oder? Dann wäre es wiederum doch nicht "schlimm", wenn der bei 50 FPS "nur" 50Hz hat...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie meinst du framedoubling im freesync bereich?

Wenn dich tearing stört kauf einen mit freesync wenn nicht dann lass es bleiben. Oder du schaltest V-Sync an mit all den Nachteilen. Aber vvl stört dich das gar nicht

Dir Freesync zu kaufen mit der Erwartung das dann alles viel flüssiger läuft und fps aus dem nichts gezaubert wird ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wie meinst du framedoubling im freesync bereich?


 dass/warum man nicht bei zB 50 FPS und 50Hz die Hz auf 100 verdoppelt. Wenn man 50 FPS ohne FS hat, hat man ja auch nicht nur 50Hz. 



> Wenn dich tearing stört kauf einen mit freesync wenn nicht dann lass es bleiben. Oder du schaltest V-Sync an mit all den Nachteilen. Aber vvl stört dich das gar nicht


 An sich interessiert mich 144Hz mehr als FS, aber FS (oder Gsync)  haste halt automatisch dabei bei den Modellen mit 144Hz und WQHD   



> Dir Freesync zu kaufen mit der Erwartung das dann alles viel flüssiger läuft und fps aus dem nichts gezaubert wird ist der falsche Weg.


 das hab ich auch nie behauptet. Mir geht es strikt um folgendes: an sich bewirkt 144Hz doch auch ein etwas ruhigeres und angenehmeres Bild (das ist halt mit "flüssiger" gemeint im Zusammenhang mit 120/144HZ), und daher wundert es mich, dass bei aktivem FS man ggf. auf nur 50, 60 oder 70Hz beschränkt wird anstatt den Wert zu verdoppelt und wieder den Vorteil der potentiellen 144 Hz mit ins Boot zu nehmen. 

Das ist alles.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Dann zeigt dir der Monitor jedes Bild genau 2 mal an und dann? Was bringt das? Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Roli (7. Dezember 2015)

Die 144hz sind ja nicht weg, wie gesagt im Desktopbetrieb hast du die ja anliegen. Und über 60hz ingame ebenfalls. Bloack Ops 3 läuft bei mir im Bereich 40-80 fps zum Beispiel. Andere Games wie ältere Shooter oder Mobas lauifen ebenfalls über 100 fps.
Und davon mal abgesehen, gibt es gar keine Alternativen ohne Freesync mit diesen SPecs, welche irgendwie interessant wären (WQHD, 144hz, geringer inputlag, TN, Ergonomie,...). Die haben fast alle Adaptive Sync.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde vorschlagen du kaufst dir einfach mal den BenQ2730Z, Asus mg278Q oder der komische neue Acer XF270HU und machst dir dein eigenes Bild davon^^

Wenn du 70fps@144hz hast, hast doch auch nicht den ganzen Vorteil von den 144hz?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn du nur 70fps hast, zeigt der 144Hz Monitor trotzdem alle 7ms ein neues Bild an.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Dann zeigt dir der Monitor jedes Bild genau 2 mal an und dann? Was bringt das? Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch


 Du hast wie JoM79 sagt erstens den Vorteil, dass ein Bild ggf. früher angezeigt wird, und - wie schon x-Mal gesagt - es SOLL laut den meisten Nutzern eben auch bei nem Spiel, das nur mit 50-60 FPS (ohne FS)  läuft, mit 144Hz angenehmer wirken. Da wird ja auch nicht auf 50-60Hz beschränkt und gesagt "was soll das bringen, wenn man mehr Hz nutzt?"

und bei zB 70 FPS hätte ich gedacht, dass dann "selbstverständlich" 140Hz genutzt werden - mich wundert das echt, dass es dann bei 70 bleibt...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hat entweder technische Gründe oder AMD bzw sehen keinen Bedarf darin.
Kannst ja mal hier lesen Dissecting G-Sync and FreeSync - How the Technologies Differ | PC Perspective
Ein kleiner Auszug zu Gsync:
_ So, in a 30-144 Hz G-Sync monitor, we have measured that when the frame rate actually gets to 29 FPS, the display is actually refreshing at 58 Hz, each frame being “drawn” one extra instance to avoid flicker of the pixels but still maintains a tear free and stutter free animation. If the frame rate dips to 25 FPS, then the screen draws at 50 Hz. If the frame rate drops to something more extreme like 14 FPS, we actually see the module quadruple drawing the frame, taking the refresh rate back to 56 Hz. It’s a clever trick that keeps the VRR goals and prevents a degradation of the gaming experience. But, this method requires a local frame buffer and requires logic on the display controller to work. Hence, the current implementation in a G-Sync module_


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Und davon mal abgesehen, gibt es gar keine Alternativen ohne Freesync mit diesen SPecs, welche irgendwie interessant wären (WQHD, 144hz, geringer inputlag, TN, Ergonomie,...). Die haben fast alle Adaptive Sync.



Liegt eben daran, das AdaptiveSync im DP1.2 Standard drin ist und fast keine Mehrkosten für den Monitorhersteller erzeugt. Da man aber gut damit Werben kann und es vorteile beim Spielen hat, wird es natürlich mit angeboten. Deshalb wird GSync in einiger Zeit sicher abgelöst.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird GSync in einiger Zeit sicher abgelöst.



NVidia hat 80% Marktanteil und Gsync funktioniert momentan auch besser, warum sollte das abgelöst werden?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen den Asus MG278Q. Läuft noch mit Catalyst 15.11.1 (also ohne Frame Double), da 1440p und Ultra bei Fallout 4 ja Probleme macht. Ich gehöre zu denen, die sonst jeden noch so kleinen Framedrop bemerken (etwa von 60 auf 55),  mit Freesync bemerke ich Drops kaum noch.  Nur noch Drops unter die Freesync-Range scheinen mir noch aufzufallen. Und nein, ich habe normalerweise keinen FPS-Zähler mitlaufen . Auch am 60-FPS-Limit von Fallout wirkt das Spiel um einiges flüssiger als auf meinen alten 60 Hz-Monitor.
Das Einzige was mich ein wenig stört, ist dass beim Monitor der untere Bildschirmrand leicht dunkler wirkt (aber wirklich nur direkt über dem Rahmen). Scheint am Blickwinkel zu liegen (bei flachen Betrachtungswinkel sieht man das kaum noch). Aber das scheint selbst mein IPS-Panel auf der Arbeit leicht zu haben. Kommt auch nur  bei einfarbigen Flächen wirklich zu tragen und ist mir deswegen auch erst nach drei Tagen aufgefallen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, das ist natürlich klar. FS soll ja auch nicht für ein "flüssigeres" Bild sorgen
> 
> Aber bei 120/144Hz habe ich von vielen gehört, dass es eben doch smoother, angenehmer wirkt als 60Hz, selbst wenn man deutlich unter 100 FPS hat. Selbst bei Desktop-Inhalten berichten einige, dass es angenehmer sei ^^


Besonders auf dem Desktop beim Scrollen oder Bewegen von Fenstern ist das auffällig. Insgesamt ist die Wahrnehmung aber subjetiv, in Spielen (je nach Spiel) ist der Effekt meiner Erfahrung nach weniger drastisch, aber dennoch (für mich) sichtbar.

Als Test kann man seinen Monitor oder Fernseher mal mit 24, 30, oder 50Hz ansteuern und dann zum Vergleich mit 60Hz testen. Auf dem Desktop müsste eingentlich schon ein Unterschied wahrnehmbar sein. Ähnlich ist der Effekt mit einem Monitor mit höherer Wiederholrate, aber mit zunehmender Frequenz wird eine Unterscheidung der Wiederholraten schwieriger. Allerdings ist das auch von Panel abhängig und den erreichten FPS, unter Umständen hat man in gewissen FPS Bereichen bei bestimmten Wiederholraten sichtbares Tearing ansonsten keins (kein sichtbares).


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> NVidia hat 80% Marktanteil und Gsync funktioniert momentan auch besser, warum sollte das abgelöst werden?



Kannst du erklären warum Gsync momentan _besser_ funktioniert?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Du hast einen Bereich von 30Hz bis zur maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors. 
Unter 30Hz hast du framedoubling, teilweise sogar framevervierfachung, was auch immer das englische Wort dafür war.
Dh, Gsync deckt einen größeren Bereich als Freesync ab.
Anscheinend gibt es wohl auch Probleme, das bei Freesync tearing nicht immer komplett vermieden wird.
Leider weiss ich die Seite mit dem Bericht nicht mehr und ob das mittlerweile verbessern wurde.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2015)

Du hast den hier?
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Satte € 130,- Aufpreis für Gsync im Vergleich zum MG278Q.
i dont know


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Und was soll ich mit dem MG278Q?
Erstens gab es den damals noch nicht, zweitens habe ich 550€ bezahlt und drittens habe ich ne Nvidia Karte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2015)

Du wirst ziemlich wenig damit anfangen können. 
War lediglich ein Vergleich.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Der Dell S2716DG kostet zB nur ca 50€ mehr als der MG278Q und Dell würde ich wenn möglich Asus vorziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast einen Bereich von 30Hz bis zur maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors.
> Unter 30Hz hast du framedoubling, teilweise sogar frameverfachachung, was auch immer das englische Wort dafür war.
> Dh, Gsync deckt einen größeren Bereich als Freesync ab.



Gibt es Framedoubling gibt es bei Freesync seit Crimson 15.11 auch. Von daher gleichstand.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie weit geht denn das framedoubling bei Freesync runter?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2015)

Sollte bis Min-Frequenz/2 gehen. So weit, wie man mit einer Verdopplung eben kommt. Wären also bei 40 HZ -> 20 Hz, bei 30 Hz, also 15 Hz. Und darunter werden hier ja wohl eher die wenigsten spielen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann ich mir die Verdoppelung vorstellen?
Wird das gleiche Bild eben 2x angezeigt?
Gibt's dann auch kein tearing?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2015)

Genau. Tearing gibt es nicht, da ja dann die Monitorfrequenz verdoppelt wird und sich damit an die FPS anpasst.

Freesync: Frame-Doubling und Hertz-Modding 2.0 mit Custom Resolution Utility ausprobiert


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2015)

Nur mal so als Verständnisfrage:
Es hieß doch immer, die Monitorhersteller wären schuld dass Freesync nicht so weit runter geht.
Jetzt kommt aber AMD mit ner neuen Software und auf einmal geht's doch?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. Dezember 2015)

Frame-Doubling bei FreeSync & G-Sync ist immer noch anders, als die "native" Darstellung. Zumindest bei FreeSync soll man den Übergang auch merken (laut PCGH), bei G-Sync afaik auch. Hier ist halt die Hersteller in der Pflicht, möglich geringe Frequenzen anzubieten.


----------

